# Man of Steel from a Baby's Perspective



## Alex (25/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/7/15)

HEH my reaction to seeing Superman fly is always the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

Age sweet, we all know who his hero is

Reactions: Like 1


----------

